# Moving from Melbourne to Sydney



## Ayan01

I’m planning to move from Melbourne to Sydney in the next month. I'm just starting to look at our moving options and am a bit overwhelmed.

Would love to hear from others who have moved interstate. How did you do it, and the all-important how much did it cost? Waiting for a better advice.

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Ismeria.B

Hi  Do you have a lot of things to move ?


----------



## Max_Walker

Don't do it! I started out in Melbourne and loved it - despite the cold winters. I'm in Sydney only because that's where my work is. Otherwise I would be back in Melbourne tomorrow. I just find Melbourne to be a friendlier, more cultured and conversational place. If you are settled and happy there, why move just for a slightly warmer winter?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

How'd you end up going? Any advice for moving interstate?


----------



## beautifulfiona

got the same problem before but im able to adjust


----------



## gratefulfrank

If it's because of your job or business is in Sydney, that's okay. I just thought it's better in Melbourne though. Think about it because moving is not just moving. It's going to mean you're changing everything in your life, and that's a scary thing if you don't have enough reason to do so.


----------



## qtix

Don't do it! I started out in Melbourne and loved it - despite the cold winters. I'm in Sydney only because that's where my work is. Otherwise I would be back in Melbourne tomorrow. I just find Melbourne to be a friendlier, more cultured and conversational place. If you are settled and happy there, why move just for a slightly warmer winter?


----------



## Charlotte1999

qtix said:


> Don't do it! I started out in Melbourne and loved it - despite the cold winters. I'm in Sydney only because that's where my work is. Otherwise I would be back in Melbourne tomorrow. I just find Melbourne to be a friendlier, more cultured and conversational place. If you are settled and happy there, why move just for a slightly warmer winter?


Completely agree


----------



## Veefa

Sydney: movie
Melbourne: book

(or so the saying goes)


----------

